# Navigation tips?



## Kelly reiber (Aug 20, 2017)

So my top problem seems to be navigation which is understandable because this isn't my hometown. However I find the uber navigation tends to take longer routes than it really should take. 
My problem is I tend to follow that gps. How do I improve my navigation skills?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Use Google Maps. Make sure it's downloaded on your phone and in Uber app settings you can set it to use Google.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Use Google Maps. Make sure it's downloaded on your phone and in Uber app settings you can set it to use Google.


100% agree


----------



## Kelly reiber (Aug 20, 2017)

I have Waze as an option and the uber partner as an option but not google maps.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Kelly reiber said:


> I have Waze as an option and the uber partner as an option but not google maps.


That is strange. Android or Apple?

Do you have Google Maps installed?

I find the Uber nav is garbage, but if it takes you longer routes, I will start using that instead (we get paid for mileage.


----------



## Kelly reiber (Aug 20, 2017)

Apple and google maps is installed I think. Ill double check that.

Never mind, it wasn't installed. Derp on my end.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kelly reiber said:


> I have Waze as an option and the uber partner as an option but not google maps.


I second (or third?) Google Maps. To me, Waze gives me a ton of info I don't need and gives so many course corrections that it's not comfortable for the pax. Much prefer Maps, although I do sometimes also run Waze in the background for the redlight camera alerts.

And...what Noe said above about not only having it _on your phone_, but most important,* having it in your Uber settings as the nav of choice*.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Take the longer route, so long as it doesn't add too much time to your Rider trip. Funnily enough, a good portion of the time the longest trip that Waze will suggest is also the shortest in time. Without front pricing, so long as the Pax doesn't change the destination, or add another one afterwards, they don't pay any more money. Uber has already charged them for the longest route.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Take the longer route, so long as it doesn't add too much time to your Rider trip. Funnily enough, a good portion of the time the longest trip that Waze will suggest is also the shortest in time. Without front pricing, so long as the Pax doesn't change the destination, or add another one afterwards, they don't pay any more money. Uber has already charged them for the longest route.


Well that's a whole other thread. 
On longer rides, and especially surge rides, I'll offer click on the "similar eta" routes google maps provides on the map. I generally do it on a red light. 
Often it will add a mile or 2 but the time is about the same. On long rides I can do this several times. 
If I don't like the new route(sometimes it's less miles) I just continue on original router and it will change back once you start driving.


----------



## Kelly reiber (Aug 20, 2017)

I've downloaded it and made it the nav app of choice. Hopefully it'll be better and more efficient than the uber app!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Every once in a while you're going to get a 1-star because the pax didn't like your route. Some of them are just a$$holes.


----------



## Kelly reiber (Aug 20, 2017)

Eh typical. I'm not too concerned about the one star ratings. I had one egotistical person today but he turned out to be okay in the end. Didn't tip. In fact no one has tipped yet. Is that pretty common?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kelly reiber said:


> Eh typical. I'm not too concerned about the one star ratings. I had one egotistical person today but he turned out to be okay in the end. Didn't tip. In fact no one has tipped yet. Is that pretty common?


 In Canada? Or in general?


----------



## Kelly reiber (Aug 20, 2017)

In general I guess. I realize tipping is fairly new with uber but if it prompts them to rate the driver they shouldn't skip out of a tip.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I think all the nav options are geared to the fastest route which often means longer distance. Just go with it because with upfront pricing, the rider doesn't pay more. But the driver is paid by time and mileage so the longer but faster route will pay you more.

If the rider has a beef with the route, just explain that they pay the same and will get there quicker.


----------



## Kelly reiber (Aug 20, 2017)

Okay, thanks  I'm learning a lot from you guys


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

AllGold said:


> If the rider has a beef with the route, just explain that they pay the same and will get there quicker.


Oh they're never worried about the money. They're just control freaks. _"I would've taken Cooper Street! Why didn't you take Cooper Street?"_


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

The problem between Waze and google is, I came to pick up ms. Joan rider, some how her address is conflict behind the other building and she told me most drivers using waze never came because they can not find her in behind another building.


----------



## MattChance (Aug 26, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Oh they're never worried about the money. They're just control freaks. _"I would've taken Cooper Street! Why didn't you take Cooper Street?"_


It's crazy. Some people want to guide me turn by turn with their favorite route, when they can clearly hear the GPS telling me where to turn. Everyone thinks they know more than the GPS, and they want you to I guess be impressed by this?! Then when we get stuck in a traffic jam for going _their_ preferred route, I can feel my grip tightening on the steering wheel, teeth clenching ever so slightly, steam creeping out of my ears...


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

MattChance said:


> It's crazy. Some people want to guide me turn by turn with their favorite route, when they can clearly hear the GPS telling me where to turn. Everyone thinks they know more than the GPS, and they want you to I guess be impressed by this?! Then when we get stuck in a traffic jam for going _their_ preferred route, I can feel my grip tightening on the steering wheel, teeth clenching ever so slightly, steam creeping out of my ears...


I told the lady that I knew how to avoid traffic, she said no, just follow her route, until Me and her stuck in the traffic and the car can not move, I try to explain her that route but she still said that route is very traffic. I said to her yes but still better than we are not not moving. she keep sight and sound upset.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

I use waze because interface is easy to use, google maps does not have autocenter and shut off he screen when no in use, what i do in a trip i switch between the two to compare routes and decide, in case of traffic i choose waze route if there is not i follow uber app but keeps using waze because has autozoom,
switch to uber nav when i am two blocks near


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I second (or third?) Google Maps. To me, Waze gives me a ton of info I don't need and gives so many course corrections that it's not comfortable for the pax. Much prefer Maps, although I do sometimes also run Waze in the background for the redlight camera alerts.
> 
> And...what Noe said above about not only having it _on your phone_, but most important,* having it in your Uber settings as the nav of choice*.


You can turn off all those unnecessary things you don't want in the waze app


----------

